# Pimples on belly?



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Gracie looks like she has a bug bite on her belly. A couple days ago it was a red circle about the size of a dime. The past few days, I can see just a dot (probably where the bite happened) and the circle around it is fading. I also noticed that she seems to have a bunch of little zits on her belly. I don't know if these two things are related. On Tuesday night, she went swimming in a creek and rolled around in the grass quite a bit. I assume this is where she got the bug bite. I gave her a bath when we got home. I towel dried her and let her air dry the rest of the way. She did lay on the couch with me when she wasn't completely dry. Could that have caused it? It seems to be only where her belly is shaved (from her spay). They are really tiny pimples with what looks like a tiny bit of puss in it. Just like what people get when dirt gets in your pores. She is acting normal, doesn't even notice anything. Here are some pics. I will call the vet a little later.

This is the bite spot. 









The pimples. The big one is her nipple obviously lol :bowl:


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

bumping for ideas


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Chloe developed a nasty rash last sunday morning. Around the rash she had "pimples" and bumps that looked exactly like the ones in your pictures. I took her to vets wednesday morning. The vet advised that he thinks the bumps are black fly bites and the rash is just a bad reaction to the bites. He gave her a quarantine shot and told me to give Chloe Benedryl twice a day. The rash has decreased and the bumps aren't as apparent as they were earlier this week. 

I take Chloe to a park, which has a creek, every morning. She has a great time and really tires herself out. Which is great for when I have to work, I know she happy sleeping at home. 

The vet said that black fly season is out in full swing this time of year. He said to stay aware of creek areas until the end of june. 

I dont know for sure that its the same thing... but our stories seem similar.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My son's Golden gets a rash with pimples like that when he swims in lakes or ponds. He usually needs a round of antibiotics to clear it up. It reminds me of puppy acne, but Gracie is older than when they normally get them.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe staph, I would have the vet look at it.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Zali had something like this when she was little. I posted a thread here somewhere. Her's ended up being like a heat rash. Has it been hot where you are? We allowed Zali to lie on wet towels to keep her belly cool but apparently it was the wrong thing to do and she came up in a rash very similar to the one you show there. It seemed to clear up in a few days. Just be mindful of ringworm as it's fungal.

Here is a picture of hers


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah I was gonna say bug bites.... you could try a calandria lotion or something like that


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

But they are little pimples right? I would say that it's more likely to be some kind of rash or even a kind of puppy acne. I know that Zali's looked just like human pimples to me. As I said, it cleared up fairly quickly on it's own. If it's still like this in a few days, maybe look into it further. I phoned up my vet and they told me it was just from the heat and to leave it for a few days and see what happened.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

That looks kind of like Enzo's staph infection before it got all crusty and gross.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> That looks kind of like Enzo's staph infection before it got all crusty and gross.


staph usually has black or dark brown spots.... but if it doesn't heal up its worth a looksy at the vets


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

One of my dogs had puppy acne that looked like that. I just kept it clean and dry and it went away.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

I have been keeping it clean the past few days and dabbed on a tiny bit of neosporin on the bug bite as well. This morning both the bite and the pimples are almost gone. I'm thinking she just broke out from being wet and laying on the couch. It was not nearly as bad as Zali's. Just a couple pimples around her belly where she was shaved and it seemed to concentrate in areas that didnt get much air (like the creases of her leg if that makes sense).


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

makes total sense to me Glad she is getting better.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Good to hear!


----------

